# bulking diet going wrong?



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

I am having some issues with my new diet.

I cant see myself bulking i.e getting bigger all i can see is me getting fatter!!!!!!!! which no-one wants that lol

although on the upside i am increasing in strenght since changing my diet.

heres my average day

7.45

bowl of muesli jordans 70g worth with milk

usn muscle fuel shake

11.00

40g worth of dry roasted nuts

1pint of milk

13.00

tuna or ham sandwich in brown bread slight dash of mayo

17.00

40g worth of dry roasted nuts or a muscle fuel dependant on wether its a training day

I train at around 20.00 on training days

21.00-22.00

homecooked meal ranging from steak to chicken usually with potatoes sometimes pasta

I am around 5'6" and weigh around 75kg.

I train once every 2days for around an hour working a split of

chest and tri, back n bi , shoulders and legs.

I do no cardio.

Im unsure as to wether i am training enough

what do you guys think is going wrong here?

regards Danny


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello danny, take a look in the diet section. You need to sort your food out if you want to see any gains. I really can't see you getting fat on what your eating


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try doing cardio.

if you train abit less frequently it may stimulate youre appetite.

low impact cardio on some off days might help...

tbh having similar probs to you...

i inadvertantly put on 12lbs in 6 weeks without expecting it lol


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Hello danny, take a look in the diet section. You need to sort your food out if you want to see any gains. I really can't see you getting fat on what your eating


i thought this was the diet section lol.

I cant understand it tbh, i have just stopped smoking a month a go maybe that is to do with it. thanks for the response buddy


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> try doing cardio.
> 
> if you train abit less frequently it may stimulate youre appetite.
> 
> ...


haha 12lbs is a lot not to notice lol,is ur avatar recent?

i started off doing a 5 day cycle where i would train 3days and then rest 2days. i was advised by someone in the gym that was a good idea.

i might have to try the low impact cardio go for a nice jog/walk or something. maybe do more stomach exersizes?

thanks danny


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

imo your diet aint to cleaver mate but without any stats i cant really help you ..............

this was my cutting diet.........

6am- protein+ oats in shake

730am- 6 egg whites+ i egg......scrambled

1030am- tuna+ spinich

130pm- chicken+ rice

345pm- protein shake

......and up the cardio:becky:..........

6-730pm training

730pm- protein shake

8pm- dextrose shake

830pm- steak+ broccolli

1030pm- casein shake


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

avvy is last year 3 months after a fusion on my back...

i did a trt dose of test which at 28mg a week just stacked weight on..i assumed it was water, but even after a month i hadnt lost it...

youre diets not great...but i dont think you need to be as extreme as spragga is suggesting but thats just down to the individual..

never heard of dry roasted nuts being good for you lol

nice try tho...


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

Spragga said:


> imo your diet aint to cleaver mate but without any stats i cant really help you ..............
> 
> this was my cutting diet.........
> 
> ...


i want to bulk up really,so what would your bulking diet be?

what stats do you want?

What makes the diet poor? is there any books or something that somebody could recommended to me?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

you will bulk on that mate..........you can add a shake with each whole food meal too..........


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> youre diets not great...but i dont think you need to be as extreme as spragga is suggesting but thats just down to the individual..
> 
> quote]
> 
> ........extreme..........how so mate...........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

umm i just think its bland as fook tbh...

and i like bland lol, well i thought i did...

heres youre shake-protein, oats, guessing in water?

my shake...(which is responsible mainly for my avvy) shot of protein,milk,oats,nana,egg.peanut butter or strawb nesquick,natty yoghurt.

of course mines not a contest diet it was just to not get fat laid out on my back for 3 months will recovering...

my bulking diet just contains more oaty goodness lol

i did only say youre diet was austere not that it doesnt work..


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry for the late reply had a busy week

you did well to stay like that laying on ur back, :clap2:

well i have been talking to s few of the personal trainers at the gym i go to and have been telling them about my problem and they basically said well you are trying to bulk so you are going to put weight on, i was like yeah thanks lol

they have suggested an idea to me tho which i quite liked

i train like this

chest tri

back bi

shoulders legs

they suggested doing 5-10mins on rowing machine on back and bi day

10-20mins in swim pool on shoulders and legs day

and work on stomach on chest and tri days


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

that split is fine mate ,

you need to focus on the three big lifts squat bench and deads , focus on gaining strengh with good form.

as for your diet work out the macros protien ,carbs, fats , aim for 1.5 grms of protien per pound of lean bodyweight, then play around with the other ratios .

best advice i can give you is be consistant


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

This is my basic bulking diet it's something to start from, your current diet is poor your not eating enough to feed a sparrow nevermind a bodybuilder. If you want to grow you need to eat a lot of clean food.

07:30

4 egg yolks, 8 whites scrambled

2 slices of wholemeal toast

100 gram of oats made with water

1 multivitamin and mineral tablet (Cantamega 2000)

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

1 tablespoon udo oil

20 min's after finishing food a few amino tablets or capsules

09:30

75gram of protein shake and l teaspoon of glutamine

11:30

50 gram of protein shake

1300

2 tins of tuna, or Salmon and cottage cheese or Pilchards etc

200gram baked potatoes

As much salad stuff as wanted

1 piece of fruit

1 low fat yoghurt

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

20 min's after a few aminos

14:30

75gram of protein shake and l teaspoon of glutamine

1600

Turkey or Chicken breast and wholemeal rice or Pasta, can have low fat sauce as well

1 banana

20 min's after a few aminos

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

17:30

50gram protein shake with 1 scoop creatine powder

Assumed train at 1830 - 1900

As soon as finished training (within 20 minutes) 100gram Whey plus 1 teaspoon glutamine

20:30 - 2130

Chicken or Turkey breast or any lean Steak aim for at least 2 breast pieces

Carbs from Potato (not Fried) Wholemeal rice or Pasta at least 200gram

Sauce allowed but not fat based - tomato or low fat curry

As much veg as wanted

1 low fat yoghurt

1gram vit C

1gram Evening primrose oil

1gram Omega 3 oils

20 mins latter a few amino tablets

If hungry before bed a few rice cakes with low fat cottage cheese

When wake up in middle of night pref around 0300

75gram Whey 1 scoop of creatine and 1 teaspoon lglutamine

Training 5 days on 4 day split on two none training days must eat all food above but also allowed:

Split

1.	Back and Biceps

2.	Chest and Triceps

3.	Legs

4.	Shoulder

Train calves and abs every session but Legs.

Off day 1 (Wednesday) as much extra complex carbs as wanted and drop the post workout whey.

Off Day 2 (Saturday) anything you fancy chocolate, candy, ice-cream burgers etc but again must eat all above food with the exception of post workout whey.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your bulking diet looks good mate. That's why I could never bulk to have a bodybuilders pysique. All that could feed me, girlfriend and my 3 boys lol, I take my hat off to ya pikey cause that's some serious food your munching on. Lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

i agree with hulksta....

pikey = feed the 5000?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pikey didnt qualify it but i reckon he`d say adjust amounts to suit the individual..

same with all diet advice really...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

True I would adjust to suit the individual just posted that as an example you can't grow to your full potential eating like normal people.


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the advice pikey.

well i can say thats a lot of food but when you piut it how you have at the end their it makes perfect sense.

im gonna start a new diet next week and get a progress thread made from the beggining

cheers guys thanks alot


----------

